# Survivor Finale & Reunion show 12/16/12 SPOILERS



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Can't believe I'm the first to post about the show? Does anyone care anymore? 

I thought it was a decent finale. Not too exciting, but entertaining. I would have been content with any of the final 4 winning, but was rooting for Malcolm. 

Looking forward to next season already.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

This might be the first Iowan to win. Woo hoo!

Like you, I would have been happy with any of them but was rooting for Malcolm. I got the vibe he was dating someone from the show when he clarified his "best relationship" comment, but I guess not. 

Tk


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Abi in that dress should have won the million dollars.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was rooting for Lisa, so I'm glad she got the fan favorite award.

I question whether 'the kiss' was spontaneous. They tried to make it seem that way, but I'd bet it was discussed beforehand.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I thought that all 3 did a decent job in front of the jury - no major gaffes. I lost some respect for Penner. Way too bitter for my taste, and no reason to out Lisa like that, other than to try to sway the rest of the jury.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Penner turned out to be a bitter bore.

I do wish finalists would tell the sermonizers to shut up and sit down. It would likely win as many votes as it lost.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

And I think only Russel got barely any air time


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The cast list for next season is out there and



Spoiler



Malcom is one of the returning favorites. Which means when Probst asked him if he would play again, he already had.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

What was up with Malcolm's "Stop! Don't nod your head!" thing to Denise?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's recap - http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-philippines-season-finale-winner/


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Not looking forward to next season with that cast. Yawn.

Abi is my favorite (with the sound turned down).

I'm used to bitter and resentful and the final tribal but Penner was a total ******.

Also didn't like having just one elim in 2 hours. But we did get the "Fallen Comrades" walk. Wow that's always fun.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Also didn't like having just one elim in 2 hours. But we did get the "Fallen Comrades" walk. Wow that's always fun.


At least Denise and/or Malcom were actually able to say something about each person, some seasons the Final 3 have no clue about some of the early castoffs.

I was fine with the outcome, although I was hoping for Lisa to win (but wasn't expecting it. Glad she got both a vote and the Favorite Survivor.)

I lost a lot of respect for Penner. For a man who prides himself in playing Survivor, revealing Lisa's secret at the final TC was just a d-bag move. It would have been one thing to reveal it while he was still in the game, but it was done ONLY to sway the jury against her. He didn't even allow her to reveal it, he HAD to do it himself. At least she, somewhat, was able to make a save by asking if he talk all about his childhood.

I wonder if Abi really did learn anything about herself or was she just saying that?

Regarding the spoiler about next season


Spoiler



How can Malcom be on a Fans vs. Favorites so soon? No one will know who he is, since next season was probably filmed just as this season was getting started.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

I cannot for the life of me figure out why Malcolm did not take Denise up on her offer of an alliance to the final three. If he had and convinced Denise to vote for Lisa, he would have won the game. If Lisa and Skupin split their vote, it would have been Malcolm, Denise, and Skupin. If Lisa and Skupin voted for Malcolm as they did last night, there would have been a tie, and I'm pretty sure Malcolm could have beaten Lisa. As it was, Malcolm screwed himself out of a million dollars. If he'd have made it to the final three, he would have won hands down. For such a seemingly smart player, he made a big mistake at the end.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i FF thru some of this this morning to prevent spoilers and i'm glad i wasnt realllly into the show. midway thru the marble contest, which i was watching in its entirety, some kind of weird signal glitch sent me to waaay beyond that...very weird

when you are shinier than a bald guys head, you have some serious facial issues..did she shine that much even during the show itself? abi just has what i call angry face..her natural state is looking fiercely angry and it's a big turn off

also noticed RC had quite the superiority complex during the final tribal...her demeanor and body language was just so telling. 

the congrats to denise on the way out of being voted off was right on the money though!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am glad that Denise won. I think she played a great game - better than Malcolm.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was surprised with Penner's reaction and him voting for Denise. I know he was probably mad that Lisa voted him out, but she should have pointed out that she asked him to be in the Final 4 and he didn't want to commit!

I was bummed about Malcolm's appearance at the reunion show.  He looked way hawter all island scruffy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I didn't watch much of the reunion show---did Jeff ask the jury how they would have voted if it were Lisa, Skoopin and Abi in the final 3?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

laria said:


> I was surprised with Penner's reaction and him voting for Denise. I know he was probably mad that Lisa voted him out, but she should have pointed out that she asked him to be in the Final 4 and he didn't want to commit!


Oh my god, I just watched the Malcolm Ponderosa videos and Penner does an on camera interview about the final tribal where he says he's interested to find out how the alliance of Lisa and Skupin decided to work with Malcolm and Denise, and how/when he and Carter were cut out.

Dude! She asked you right on the beach to commit to a final 4 and you said no! How can you not know when they decided to cut you out?



Amnesia said:


> I didn't watch much of the reunion show---did Jeff ask the jury how they would have voted if it were Lisa, Skoopin and Abi in the final 3?


No, but he did ask how they would have voted if Malcolm was there with and without Denise, and it was a little confusing. The second question, who wins between Denise and Malcolm if they're both there was a little clearer and Denise still won, but the original question was worded a little confusingly and I think was supposed to be "does Malcolm win if he's in the final with Lisa and Skupin" and only 2 people raised their hands, one of which was Lisa.   So, it sounds like either Lisa or Skupin (probably Lisa) would have been richer if they'd made a better final 3 choice!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I always feel the jury lies when asked the "who would you have voted for if" scenarios to further stick it to the people they're angry at or to justify their actual votes.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was really surprised when Penner outed Lisa, but chuckled when she asked what he did 20 years ago....I was waiting for her to out him as an actor also. I don't know if she ever knew - can't recall if he told her. That would have been amusing.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I would've been happy with any of the final 4. First time in Survivor history I could say that.

I wish Jeff would've asked them if Penners angry rant at Lisa swayed any of their votes.

Looking at the different lists online of who is playing next year doesn't seem to match up with the teaser video they played last night. In the video I saw



Spoiler



Russell Hantz, Coach and Rupert



but they are not on the list that I've seen.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

My favorite line was Artis: "Even I was starting to think I was an angry black man".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> I would've been happy with any of the final 4. First time in Survivor history I could say that.
> 
> I wish Jeff would've asked them if Penners angry rant at Lisa swayed any of their votes.
> 
> ...


Of that list -



Spoiler



please not coach again!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was surprised Denise won, I was rooting for Lisa. Then I realized I had Denise in our pool.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

If I recall the teaser videos in the past also had some "red herrings"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I was really surprised when Penner outed Lisa, but chuckled when she asked what he did 20 years ago....I was waiting for her to out him as an actor also. I don't know if she ever knew - can't recall if he told her. That would have been amusing.


What did Penner do 20 years ago? They alluded to it, but I have no idea. I like the show, but I'm not a reader of all the fan blogs. Watching the show and discussing it here is enough for me.

As for the finale. I was ok with Denise winning. I thought she might early on because she seemed like kind of a smart wild card. I didn't think Lisa did herself any justice at the tribal. She seemed like she was telling everyone she had no idea how to play until her brother came into the game. Well that's no way to win by admitting you really had no plan until near the end. I thought Skupin might win, but I wonder if him playing again had something to do with it.

I found it interesting that Denise during the reunion looked EXACTLY the same as she did on the island. I guess she's not one of those who "cleans up" well. RC came off very ditzy, during the reunion and during her tribal speech. She never seemed like that during her island interviews. I also found it curious that they filmed Abi from behind while she was questioning the finalists. Her best side? 

As for next year:



Spoiler



I've totally had enough of the "favorites" If they bring back the same players again...Rupert, Coach, Hantz, etc. I'm out for next season. And it will be the first season of Survivor that I would miss.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Penner was an actor (I guess he isn't anymore?). I remember he had one line on Seinfeld as "Zach", a co-worker of Elaine's. Maybe he's bitter his career never took off.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Penner was a huge disappointment for me. I really liked him in the first two games, and I get that he's frustrated but come on, guy. Almost as distressing as calling Denise a "b" on national television and being petty about Lisa's career was the odd way he styled himself for the reunion. He looked better with his salt and pepper hair and a natural tan. Just the epitome of a man who is uncomfortable in his own skin, and that's sad because I don't think it was always the case. I wonder if he'll look back on the end of this season with pride or have the good grace to be embarrassed.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

You rarely, if ever, get to the finals without flipping/blindsiding at least once. If you do it too much you'll likely also not make it. I get really tired of the "at least I played with integrity" b.s. from some jury members. I get there being some anger and resentment after being voted out. But get over it, if you've ever watched this show you know how it works.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> You rarely, if ever, get to the finals without flipping/blindsiding at least once. If you do it too much you'll likely also not make it. I get really tired of the "at least I played with integrity" b.s. from some jury members. I get there being some anger and resentment after being voted out. But get over it, if you've ever watched this show you know how it works.


Whatever you think of Richard Hatch, I always think about when he got blindsided during one of the seasons and he said with a smile "I got bamboozled"!! I loved that. I think he realized it was a game. That's the attitude you should play with. Realize that no matter what you do to create your best game, there's someone else thinking the same thing. So, trust no one, and if you get voted out, realize that in most cases it wasn't personal, it was game play. There's a reason why someone like Abi stuck around, despite being annoying, and it was because the game play dictated that. You'd think someone like Penner, as many times as he's played, would have realized this. His game just got in the way of someone's better game.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> There's a reason why someone like Abi stuck around, despite being annoying, and it was because the game play dictated that.


Yeah, but it also dictated that she should have been in the final three...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agreed, it made no sense to keep Abi around and then cut her loose before the final 3.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, but it also dictated that she should have been in the final three...


I agree, and if I was playing, she'd have been in the final three. I think in THIS case, they probably couldn't get a definitive censuses on which of the "core four" to vote out. Abi just seemed like the easiest way to go and then deal with it at the next TC.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Penner was a huge disappointment for me. I really liked him in the first two games, and I get that he's frustrated but come on, guy. Almost as distressing as calling Denise a "b" on national television and being petty about Lisa's career was the odd way he styled himself for the reunion. He looked better with his salt and pepper hair and a natural tan. Just the epitome of a man who is uncomfortable in his own skin, and that's sad because I don't think it was always the case. I wonder if he'll look back on the end of this season with pride or have the good grace to be embarrassed.


He was a disappointment for me just at the very end with his final comments. But yes, he sure looked better with the salt and pepper hair and tan.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I would have been happy with any of the final three as the winner, but I am glad Denise won. I'd also like to thank CBS for not making us wait through a commercial on the Ponderosa clips this season.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

drjlb said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out why Malcolm did not take Denise up on her offer of an alliance to the final three. If he had and convinced Denise to vote for Lisa, he would have won the game. If Lisa and Skupin split their vote, it would have been Malcolm, Denise, and Skupin. If Lisa and Skupin voted for Malcolm as they did last night, there would have been a tie, and I'm pretty sure Malcolm could have beaten Lisa. As it was, Malcolm screwed himself out of a million dollars. *If he'd have made it to the final three, he would have won hands down.* For such a seemingly smart player, he made a big mistake at the end.


Did you watch the reunion show? Denise would have still won. Probst asked them.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I had been hoping Lisa would wil but I have to say I wasn't as disappointed as expected when Denise did. She did great job.

I had liked Penner but he was a dirtbag at the end, outing Lisa like that. I didn't expect that from him. What a cheap, vindictive, ugly move. And this after all the heartfelt talks and reassurance that he would protect her. Scum.

I was trying to remember who called Denise "*****y". Was that Penner, too? Whoever it was, I didn't see any *****iness unless it was edited out but even then you'd think someone else would have commented on it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I hope Penner does an interview with someone and clarifies what that was all about. Probst says in his final Q&A that he wrote down on his note cards to ask Penner why he outed her like that and he totally blew it and forgot.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Agreed, it made no sense to keep Abi around and then cut her loose before the final 3.


Well they wanted to get rid of her but she won immunity then fooled them into thinking she had the immunity idol enough to avoid being voted off.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Man, I lost respect for Penner. I thought he had a better head on his shoulders than that.



Steveknj said:


> Whatever you think of Richard Hatch, I always think about when he got blindsided during one of the seasons and he said with a smile "I got bamboozled"!! I loved that. I think he realized it was a game. That's the attitude you should play with. Realize that no matter what you do to create your best game, there's someone else thinking the same thing. So, trust no one, and if you get voted out, realize that in most cases it wasn't personal, it was game play.


Exactly. And the funny thing is, Penner expressed much the same sentiment in many of his camera interviews during the game before he was voted out.



laria said:


> I hope Penner does an interview with someone and clarifies what that was all about. Probst says in his final Q&A that he wrote down on his note cards to ask Penner why he outed her like that and he totally blew it and forgot.


Can't believe it was anything other than trying to sway the jury.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Penner was an actor (I guess he isn't anymore?). I remember he had one line on Seinfeld as "Zach", a co-worker of Elaine's. Maybe he's bitter his career never took off.


He was Fran Drescher's former fiance on The Nanny. I think he showed up twice.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

He's got 39 actor credits on his IMDB page.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0672103/


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like his last industry credit was 4 years ago. What has he been doing?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I found it interesting that Denise during the reunion looked EXACTLY the same as she did on the island. I guess she's not one of those who "cleans up" well.


 I must've watched a different show than you because I thought she looked much better than she did on the island.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Did you watch the reunion show? Denise would have still won. Probst asked them.


I did, but as someone said upthread, I don't believe what they say during the reunion show. Not that they are consciously lying, but being at tribal council is a lot different than having watched the episodes, having time to reflect, and sitting in a studio in CA.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Looks like his last industry credit was 4 years ago. What has he been doing?


Survivor


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> What did Penner do 20 years ago? They alluded to it, but I have no idea. I like the show, but I'm not a reader of all the fan blogs. Watching the show and discussing it here is enough for me.


Lisa wasn't referring to something specific Penner had done, it was a general question she would have asked anyone. She was essentially asking why it was relevant what she did or who she was as a teenager, as opposed to who she is now. She mentioned the same thoughts earlier in the season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sallypnut said:


> Lisa wasn't referring to something specific Penner had done, it was a general question she would have asked anyone. She was essentially asking why it was relevant what she did or who she was as a teenager, as opposed to who she is now. She mentioned the same thoughts earlier in the season.


That's not how I saw it. I thought she was referring to something specific.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

sallypnut said:


> Lisa wasn't referring to something specific Penner had done, it was a general question she would have asked anyone. She was essentially asking why it was relevant what she did or who she was as a teenager, as opposed to who she is now. She mentioned the same thoughts earlier in the season.


I thought it was pretty awesome how Lisa kept her poise during that exchange. But by that time she had pretty much gotten over caring if anyone knew or not.

And it looked by the reactions on the jury (to me at least) that nobody really cared all that much. I doubt it influenced the vote one way or the other much.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sallypnut said:


> Lisa wasn't referring to something specific Penner had done, it was a general question she would have asked anyone. She was essentially asking why it was relevant what she did or who she was as a teenager, as opposed to who she is now. She mentioned the same thoughts earlier in the season.


That's how I saw it too. No one spent their time talking about their teenage years.

I'm still surprised that only Skupin and Penner recognized her. Must be an age thing.

I was hoping Probst spent more time grilling Abi during the reunion show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was surprised Denise never recognized her. It started when she was 7 and ran for 10 years.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I thought it was pretty awesome how Lisa kept her poise during that exchange. But by that time she had pretty much gotten over caring if anyone knew or not.
> 
> And it looked by the reactions on the jury (to me at least) that nobody really cared all that much. I doubt it influenced the vote one way or the other much.


Apparently Lisa has little to no money left from Facts of Life and the residuals are de minimis. It's a lot different than Jeff Kent who made $67 million playing baseball.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here is the list that I saw regarding the returning players for next season.



Spoiler



Erik Reichenbach, Survivor Micronesia: Fans vs. Favorites
Corinne Kaplan, Survivor Gabon
Brenda Lowe, Survivor Nicaragua
Andrea Boehlke, Survivor Redemption Island
Francesca Hogi, Survivor Redemption Island
Phillip Sheppard, Survivor Redemption Island
John Cochran, Survivor South Pacific
Brandon Hantz, Survivor South Pacific
Dawn Meehan, Survivor South Pacific
Malcolm Freberg, Survivor Philippines


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I think Abi in that dress should have won the million dollars.


I thought RC looked amazing in the dress she wore at final TC.


> I wonder if Abi really did learn anything about herself or was she just saying that?


I read an interview with Abi a couple days ago. She certainly sounds like she realizes that she was a complete ***** on the show and understands why she was perceived that way.

http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-print/interview-abi-maria-gomes-talks-survivor-philippines

She also says she tore her ACL getting off the boat at the very beginning of the season and that affected how she acted the rest of the time as well, as she was in constant pain.


Steveknj said:


> What did Penner do 20 years ago? They alluded to it, but I have no idea. I like the show, but I'm not a reader of all the fan blogs. Watching the show and discussing it here is enough for me.
> 
> 
> Steveknj said:
> ...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Here is the list that I saw regarding the returning players for next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I wish there was no Phillip and Brandon, but I can deal with the rest. If they start getting on my nerves, I may not last the season. At least it's not the same cast of characters we've seen 2 or 3 times already.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought RC looked amazing the whole time, until she opens her mouth.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I thought RC looked amazing the whole time, until she opens her mouth.


This season had some of the most attractive woman in recent memory. With a couple of exceptions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> This season had some of the most attractive woman in recent memory. With a couple of exceptions.


Speaking of that, I thought Katie was incredibly attractive on the island, but I didn't even recognize her during the reunion. Was that the same person?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Here is the list that I saw regarding the returning players for next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't anyone on that list I want to see again. Fan favorites? Not this fan.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Which one was Katie? The one who laid a big smack on Jeff? If so, yeah, she didn't look like the same person to me either. But I didn't get too good a look at her during the reunion show.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Katie isn't the one who kissed Jeff. That is Dawson. I think Katie is Miss something-or-another.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Which one was Katie? The one who laid a big smack on Jeff? If so, yeah, she didn't look like the same person to me either. But I didn't get too good a look at her during the reunion show.


No, that was Dawson. Katie was the former Miss Delaware who looked like this on on the island:










and she looked totally different at the reunion.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Watch out for Katie. She'll grab your boob and punch you in the face at the same time.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Where do the people who get booted but aren't on the jury go? I know they are still mostly sequestered, but it sounds like it was a big party too.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Here's a good interview with Abi.

http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-print/interview-abi-maria-gomes-talks-survivor-philippines

": I do not want to blame it on culture and I do not want to blame it on editing. I want to take it as a big girl. I did say those things and I did act poorly at times. Brazilians, we are intense and passionate people and we say how it is, but ... You know ... I do not want to blame my gameplay on my culture or on CBS editing at all. I want to take it.
"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Here's a good interview with Abi.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-print/interview-abi-maria-gomes-talks-survivor-philippines
> 
> ...


Seems like on one hand she's saying it's not cultural, and then she's saying...it is. Maybe it's just you Abi.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Here's a good interview with Abi.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-print/interview-abi-maria-gomes-talks-survivor-philippines
> 
> ...


The fact that she still refers to herself as a "big girl" reveals her emotional (im)maturity.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> I thought it was pretty awesome how Lisa kept her poise during that exchange. But by that time she had pretty much gotten over caring if anyone knew or not.
> 
> And it looked by the reactions on the jury (to me at least) that nobody really cared all that much. I doubt it influenced the vote one way or the other much.


When Penner started out by saying he and Lisa had become friends, etc. then he said should you tell them or should I and something about being ashamed, I thought Lisa didn't know what he was talking about because I didn't. I thought he was going to say something about a deal they had made or something. I didn't know he was going to out her, did everyone else know what he was getting ready to say?

I wish Jeff had pointed out Penner's acting career at the reunion.

When does the next season start? Feb.?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Seems like on one hand she's saying it's not cultural, and then she's saying...it is. Maybe it's just you Abi.


I think she was saying that generally Brazilians are that way. But as a Brazilian on the show you might have rein that in or you're going to piss people off. Culturally, she may be that way, but it doesn't have to define how you play the game. She let it, and her gameplay, crappy as it was, suffered even more.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Penner is such a ******. he thinks he's so smart and insightful with his comments, and so cool with his stupid little hat. typical guy where as long as things are going his way, he's happy. ******.. i didn't like lisa that much, but there was no point of outing her.
and i don't get why Denise would've beaten Malcolm. he was calling the shots; not her. but i'll never understand how people vote at the end. its a game until they get kicked off; then its personal and they get all pissy..
oh yeah, penner's a ******...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Malcolm says in his EW interview that Pete, Carter, and Penner decided before the reunion show that they were going to mess with Jeff and not raise their hands if he asked them if Malcolm wins.

No one, except maybe Denise, thinks that Denise would have won if Malcolm had been in the final 3.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> The fact that she still refers to herself as a "big girl" reveals her emotional (im)maturity.


 What's wrong with her calling herself a "big girl?" Haven't you ever heard someone say, "I can handle it, I'm a big boy?" It's a common phrase and doesn't mean that one views oneself as a kid. 


tiams said:


> I wish Jeff had pointed out Penner's acting career at the reunion.


Why? What would be the point of that? Penner wasn't outing Lisa because she had been an actress. He was outing her because she had been successful. She was on 201 episodes of Facts of Life, which means that she's likely in the top 1-2% of all TV actors in history as far as career longevity and success.* He was trying to get people to think that she was rich from her acting career and therefore didn't need the money.

The fact that he's also done some acting is not even remotely the same thing. He's probably been paid SAG scale for most of his jobs and they've mostly been single appearances.

*Obviously, she was working at a time when actor salaries weren't as astronomical as they are now, so someone today who plays the lead for 2-3 seasons on a network show probably makes more than she did in 9 seasons, but that's a different discussion.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> The fact that she still refers to herself as a "big girl" reveals her emotional (im)maturity.


Sorry, Dude, have to disagree with you. Nothing wrong with that expression.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought it was interesting that they edited it to make it seem like Penner knew who she was right off, but it was really Denise who told Penner who she was.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Where do the people who get booted but aren't on the jury go? I know they are still mostly sequestered, but it sounds like it was a big party too.


I know i read somewhere awhile ago and it said they get to travel. That was many seasons ago but it does sound like they keep them together.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> Malcolm says in his EW interview that Pete, Carter, and Penner decided before the reunion show that they were going to mess with Jeff and not raise their hands if he asked them if Malcolm wins.
> 
> No one, except maybe Denise, thinks that Denise would have won if Malcolm had been in the final 3.


Interesting quote from Malcolm in that interview:



> *EW: Who performed the best at that final Tribal Council?*
> Denises opening speech was perfect. She did exactly what youre supposed to do: Im not apologizing for anything. I kicked your guys ass. And right there she had it. Skupin wasnt good. Lisa also was really good. She was putting up a fight. And it was actually cool to watch. On TV for the past few episodes, shes been in Machiavellian mode, but I didnt know that at the time. And her putting up a fight was the first time I saw her speak from a strategic standpoint. Lisa did do a good job, but our jury went into that thing knowing whom we were going to vote for. I will say Penners speech was the coolest thing Ive ever been a part of in my entire life. We applauded. They didnt show it. The entire jury applauded when he was done with his little thing. It was awesome.
> *
> EW: Thats an actor making good TV there.*
> Oh, he knew exactly what he was doing, but it was still so good.


Interesting that they all thought Penner did a good job at final TC. I like Penner, but I thought he came across as a rambling d-bag during his final speech. Other than the stuff about outing Lisa, the rest of it made no sense at all. I think that just shows how bitter the whole jury was that they saw what he was saying as some kind of heroic thing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> I thought it was interesting that they edited it to make it seem like Penner knew who she was right off, but it was really Denise who told Penner who she was.


Where did you see that? I don't remember any indication ever that Denise knew who Lisa was until Penner outed her at Final TC.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

WO312 said:


> Sorry, Dude, have to disagree with you. Nothing wrong with that expression.


It's the way an adult talks to a little girl when they want them to stop crying. Calling yourself a "big girl" or "big boy" (except maybe ironically) certainly does say something about where you are at an emotional maturity level, at least from my experience.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Where did you see that? I don't remember any indication ever that Denise knew who Lisa was until Penner outed her at Final TC.


That's how I saw it. Denise gave an expression of surprise when Penner said that. Unless the surprise was that Penner was saying it at all.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It was in Dalton's interviews:

Lisa's interview:


> *EW: And I didn't realize until I spoke with Denise this morning that she is the one that actually told Penner about your past.*
> Yeah, in the mud challenge. Denise and I were there for an hour while the guys were negotiating and she said, "I recognized you immediately. I watched the show. Did anybody else recognize you?" And I told her Skupin, but I said it was really fun to play the game without being Blair or the perception of Blair and so she said, "Oh, I won't tell anybody," which of course lasted five minutes after she got out of the mud.


Denise's interview:


> *EW: What were your thoughts when he outed Lisa's past on The Facts of Life, and did you recognize Lisa and know about her past?*
> I did. I knew her from day one. And I confronted her with that when she was so lovingly pinning me in the mud during that challenge. We got the opportunity to talk and it was me strategizing in the mud, actually, and saying "Hey, does anyone know who you are?" And at that point she said, "No, and I'd like to keep it that way." So I knew from the very start and then I actually told Jonathan when I went to Kalabaw.
> 
> *EW: So he did not recognize her himself and it was you that told him?*
> He did not officially know what she had done. He knew he recognized her from something but he hadn't placed her. So we were out on the boat one day fishing and chatting and I said, "Do you know who Lisa is?" and he went "No." So it was actually me who told Jonathan. Michael knew from the start but Jonathan did not, and then he outed her at the end because nobody else had a clue.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> It's the way an adult talks to a little girl when they want them to stop crying. Calling yourself a "big girl" or "big boy" (except maybe ironically) certainly does say something about where you are at an emotional maturity level, at least from my experience.


I guess we run in different circles.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting quote from Malcolm in that interview:
> 
> Interesting that they all thought Penner did a good job at final TC. I like Penner, but I thought he came across as a rambling d-bag during his final speech. Other than the stuff about outing Lisa, the rest of it made no sense at all. I think that just shows how bitter the whole jury was that they saw what he was saying as some kind of heroic thing.


Yes, pretty sad.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tiams said:


> When does the next season start? Feb.?


Feb 13


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> It's the way an adult talks to a little girl when they want them to stop crying. Calling yourself a "big girl" or "big boy" (except maybe ironically) certainly does say something about where you are at an emotional maturity level, at least from my experience.


It is certainly used it at work occasionally - "time to put your big boy pants on and (do thing you have been avoiding) ". I think it is a legitimate phrase also.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> There isn't anyone on that list I want to see again. Fan favorites? Not this fan.


Hantz is the only name I even recognize, but I suppose I will when I see them.

Did everyone but those 2 vote for Denise? I thought sure Abi would vote Lisa
as the least of the 3 evils. I really would've liked to see Skupin win. He was so 
proud of beating Malcolm in that final competition.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> But we did get the "Fallen Comrades" walk. Wow that's always fun.


That's funny, I think this is one of the most boring parts of Survivor. That's why I even recorded it onto my other recorder, so I could watch THIS section faster than realtime (and the reunion).. but I ended up watching the whole thing faster than realtime. (and watching something ELSE for long sections of time, since I did watch it all last night).


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

goMO said:


> Penner is such a ******. he thinks he's so smart and insightful with his comments, and so cool with his stupid little hat. *typical guy* where as long as things are going his way, he's happy. ******.. i didn't like lisa that much, but there was no point of outing her.
> and i don't get why Denise would've beaten Malcolm. he was calling the shots; not her. but i'll never understand how people vote at the end. its a game until they get kicked off; then its personal and they get all pissy..
> oh yeah, penner's a ******...


I'd say, by your writing style, that you just outed yourself as a young female ... maybe 20 yrs. or thereabouts ... high school education ... a bit angry over a recent breakup ... 
[/mentalist]


I agree with you ... I did not see why Penner felt compelled to "out" Lisa at the final tribal. I understand his thoughts about influencing the vote with the implication that she was well-off and didn't need the money, but that went against the character of "Penner" he had been portraying throughout the show. It made him come off as a "*****" (misspelled to avoid the auto-censor feature).


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Here is the list that I saw regarding the returning players for next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Cool to see Erik back...I like the idea that he was a fan in fan vs favorites 1, and now he gets to be a favorite in part 2. Lets just hope he's not so naive with his II this time.

Don't recall who Phillip is exactly, but I have this odd feeling I couldn't stand him the first time around. And didn't Penner throw out a reference to him at the final TC about how many votes he got? --- ok, just looked him up...he's the self proclaimed "federal agent" with the pink undies. Yep, not sure how he was anybody's "favorite".

Cochran - I sort of like him first time around. Everyone gave him crap for flipping on his tribe, but come on...he wasn't just at the bottom of the pecking order....they outright treated him like crap.

Brandon Hantz - seriously? He was anybody's favorite? ok.

Malcolm is cool to have back, though it's going to be another Russell Hantz situation, where nobody really knows quite what to expect.

As for the other 5, no clue who they are off the top of my head.



As for this season, I was really rooting for Penner up until he was booted, but man, what a piece of trash.

I was a bit surprised at Malcolm's bitterness towards Denise, especially when he had already arranged to backstab her, and she was only trying to protect herself. It's not as if he said "lets vote for Lisa" and she said "ok". But I guess I'll give him a pass in that, as the last person voted out, he only had 24 hours to reflect on it before FTC.

I was expecting Jeff to be quite bitter, so I was pleasantly surprised to see he wasn't.

Abi: "I don't believe that out-disrespect is one of the core values of Survivor". Well, duh. If it were, you would have won.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

You know, I've been plenty harsh about the reaction of the jury members, and I know we all say it's just a game, lighten up, but it got me to thinking - it's easy for us to judge them, but how would each one of us react if we were THIS close to winning ONE MILLION DOLLARS. Pretty powerful emotions at play.

Just being on Survivor gets you this close, but being among the last 6 or 8 or 10 gets you THIS close.

But yes, Penner is still a jerk.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jradosh said:


> What was up with Malcolm's "Stop! Don't nod your head!" thing to Denise?


I think that's the kind of thing therapists do when you're analyzing someone - maybe some kind of reassuring or showing you're listening thing or something - and he just wasn't having any of it. And I cracked up a little when a few seconds later it looked like she caught herself about to do it again.

I would have thought Malcolm would have been more angry at Lisa and Skupin after they made that pact on the boat, but he sure seemed upset with Denise.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

LordKronos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Haha who could forget Phile  ? (for that matter they should have brought back the guy who spelled it like that - sorry can't remember his name)

Agreed on not remembering the 5 women and even after using The Google only Dawn brings back specific memory, although I do vaguely remember Corinne being good comic relief

Sounds like it could be a good season and glad it's "first-time" returnees, not the same ol' re-treads


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I had this discussion with my son about "favorites" I don't it's actually favorites in the sense that we rooted for them as much as ones we liked to watch. That said, I could do without Brandon Hantz, but I think it might be fun watching Phillip blow up again and Cochran was an interesting survivor. Nice spoiler by Jeff asking Malcolm if he's play again when he already knew he did. Still, I'm totally tired of "All-Stars". I'd rather just newbies.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow some people looked better back on the island..that penner hair was just too 80s. carter always looks and sounds like he's a scared kid that got woken up and he doesnt know what is going on. i thought maybe it was just his island demeanor but obviously it wasnt. pretty funny


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I think that's the kind of thing therapists do when you're analyzing someone - maybe some kind of reassuring or showing you're listening thing or something - and he just wasn't having any of it. And I cracked up a little when a few seconds later it looked like she caught herself about to do it again.
> 
> I would have thought Malcolm would have been more angry at Lisa and Skupin after they made that pact on the boat, but he sure seemed upset with Denise.


I think the head nodding is a Mars/Venus thing. In general, women nod their head to show that they hear what you're saying. Not that they agree, just that they hear. Men in general nod to show agreement.

Interesting to read some of the interviews. Malcolm was angry that he got out-played and he knew it. Even though he was angry that Denise was there and he wasn't, he still voted for her. I'm ok with that kind of angry in the jury. Go ahead and be angry, but pull up your big-boy pants and vote for the best player, even if that player is the reason you got voted out.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

My DVR cutoff right before they talked with Abi. Was there much more after that? I'm wondering if. Can find it online or if its even worth it.

Regarding the above spoilers



Spoiler



im not sure how they record these seasons and how long it takes them to air but you all are saying Malcolm has already been on another season? If so, he's got several months before another final show. Or are you all saying he was only asked to be on the next season but it has been filmed?


.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> My DVR cutoff right before they talked with Abi. Was there much more after that? I'm wondering if. Can find it online or if its even worth it.
> 
> Regarding the above spoilers
> 
> ...


Read this only if you want to know a spoiler about the upcoming season (which may or may not be true):



Spoiler



There are lists floating around that have been posted in this thread that say that Malcom is on the next season beginning in February. The would have been filmed and completed before the actual reunion show that was shown live this past Sunday.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> My DVR cutoff right before they talked with Abi. Was there much more after that? I'm wondering if. Can find it online or if its even worth it.
> 
> Regarding the above spoilers
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, Malcolm is actually in the next season. Lately, they always film 2 seasons back to back (in the same location), and the 2nd season begins filming before the 1st season begins airing.

Russell Hantz did the same thing. He particpated in the 2 back-to-back seasons (heroes vs villians being the 2nd one), but because of the back-to-back nature, nobody he played with knew anything about him even though he was a returning player.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok thanks.


Spoiler



i haven't watched Survivor since maybe the third season other than this season. Wow, that must have been tough in him. Seems like your body/mind wouldn't hold up good under these type of conditions for that long of a time.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think for Brandon Hantz's own mental safety, he should NOT EVER go back on Survivor.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not unhappy that Denise won, but I was rooting for Lisa. 

I really liked Penner...until the final tribal. Whoa, dude. 

I'm also tired of fans/favorites/blah blah blah. It was neat the first time or two. Or three. We need all new players. It would be great if somehow they could find people who had no clue what Survivor was...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> It would be great if somehow they could find people who had no clue what Survivor was...


Then why would they sign up?

I like the idea someone had of getting relatives of past Survivor players...that could be an interesting season...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I'm not unhappy that Denise won, but I was rooting for Lisa.
> 
> I really liked Penner...until the final tribal. Whoa, dude.
> 
> I'm also tired of fans/favorites/blah blah blah. It was neat the first time or two. Or three. We need all new players. It would be great if somehow they could find people who had no clue what Survivor was...


What would be even better is if they found people with absolutely NO connection to Hollywood. I'm tired of, in all these shows, them finding out of work actors, pretending that they are, students or waitresses or whatever and even pretending that they are from Powdunk, IA or something. Big Brother is the worst of them with this, but Survivor has had a few.

Give me 18 actual NORMAL people and let them have at it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Then why would they sign up?
> 
> I like the idea someone had of getting relatives of past Survivor players...that could be an interesting season...


Why did people sign up the first or second season? Because it could be an adventure? That said, I don't think anyone auditioning for Survivor these days is not going to know what it is.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Give me 18 actual NORMAL people and let them have at it.


It's probably hard to find normal people unless they are unemployed or retired.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Do we know how many of the contestants applied to be on the show vs who were recruited?


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Amnesia said:


> Looks like his last industry credit was 4 years ago. What has he been doing?


He's a writer.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

VegasVic said:


> You rarely, if ever, get to the finals without flipping/blindsiding at least once. If you do it too much you'll likely also not make it. I get really tired of the "at least I played with integrity" b.s. from some jury members. I get there being some anger and resentment after being voted out. But get over it, if you've ever watched this show you know how it works.


IIRC Sandra won 2 seasons without ever getting a single vote cast against her.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> What would be even better is if they found people with absolutely NO connection to Hollywood. I'm tired of, in all these shows, them finding out of work actors, pretending that they are, students or waitresses or whatever and even pretending that they are from Powdunk, IA or something.


I think most of the time, they actually ARE from Powdunk, IA... at some point in their lives. 

Like a couple seasons ago, they always showed Fabio as being from St. Louis, MO. He actually was from there, went to high school there, etc... but was definitely living in CA when he was cast.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The way some of these knuckleheads play it sure seems as if they've never seen an episode in their life


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They should do a season where they bring back the players that made the stupidest moves. No one would be in a hurry to vote them out.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> They should do a season where they bring back the players that made the stupidest moves. No one would be in a hurry to vote them out.


Now that right there would be darned funny and could be pretty interesting too.

Heck, even if they just went with the players that were voted out the fastest (like Zane from this season, as an example), it could be interesting since we'd hopefully get to see players that we only saw a little of in prior seasons.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

terpfan1980 said:


> Now that right there would be darned funny and could be pretty interesting too.
> 
> Heck, even if they just went with the players that were voted out the fastest (like Zane from this season, as an example), it could be interesting since we'd hopefully get to see players that we only saw a little of in prior seasons.


Lots of them were voted out first for a reason. Zane was about to quit on his own. Lots of the first out people, were very annoying or unstable. Put lots of them together, and it wouldn't be fun. I don't think we have had many personable first person outs.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Kablemodem said:


> They should do a season where they bring back the players that made the stupidest moves. No one would be in a hurry to vote them out.


"Yeah, I have 2 immunity idols, but I'll leave it up to the vote."

/James


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> They should do a season where they bring back the players that made the stupidest moves. No one would be in a hurry to vote them out.


I'd like to see a season only of people voted out first or second.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

One of the people allegedly coming back next season was voted out first. I'm not sure how that qualifies this person as a "favorite."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Maybe they were a favorite of the producers.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

newsposter said:


> carter always looks and sounds like he's a scared kid that got woken up and he doesnt know what is going on. i thought maybe it was just his island demeanor but obviously it wasnt. pretty funny


Carter's look and mannerisms scream "stoner" to me. 
Looking back, I think he must have gotten high before his appearance at the reunion show. 


Turtleboy said:


> I'd like to see a season only of people voted out first or second.


+1

I'd watch.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

steve614 said:


> Looking back, I think he must have gotten high before his appearance at the reunion show.


I am POSITIVE Probst does this.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Carter's look and mannerisms scream "stoner" to me.
> Looking back, I think he must have gotten high before his appearance at the reunion show.


He looked stoned on the final tribal.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought Heroes v. Villains was Hantz's third time on.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Heroes v. Villains was Hantz's third time on.





Spoiler



Nope, he was on:
Samoa - season 19
Heroes vs Villians - season 20
Redemption Island - season 22

It was in Heroes vs Villians where Russell and Boston Rob started their Feud, which is why on redemption island they were brought back to captain opposing teams.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I think most of the time, they actually ARE from Powdunk, IA... at some point in their lives.
> 
> Like a couple seasons ago, they always showed Fabio as being from St. Louis, MO. He actually was from there, went to high school there, etc... but was definitely living in CA when he was cast.


Oh, I'm sure they were. But it's not like the plunked him FROM St. Louis. He's a wanna be actor, and going on this game show gave him exposure. I would rather they caption it with, "aspiring actor" than waiter or whatever. At least they'd be honest with us. Then again, they'd probably have 16 contestants with that caption


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Full disclosure: I've always been a Penner fan

That said, I loved his TC "monologue". I am also not convinced that he was trying to hurt Lisa by outing her. I actually thought he wanted the jury to know that she has been playing the game from the very beginning and was capable of manipulation and deception. 

I thought all 3 did a great job with their speeches and would have been happy if any of them won.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm not sure when next season was filmed. I know this past season was filmed a few months ago, earlier than usuial, because of Probst getting ready for his syndicated fall show (which I have never bothered to watch).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I'm not sure when next season was filmed. I know this past season was filmed a few months ago, earlier than usuial, because of Probst getting ready for his syndicated fall show (which I have never bothered to watch).


According to Wikipedia, the season that just finished was filmed from March 18 - April 25. The Wikipedia page for the next season doesn't have filming dates yet, but I think it's a pretty safe bet that there were no more than a couple weeks between the two seasons, so the next season likely fimed in May-June of this year, which would have given Probst plenty of time to get back to the states to start his talk show in September.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Full disclosure: I've always been a Penner fan
> 
> That said, I loved his TC "monologue". I am also not convinced that he was trying to hurt Lisa by outing her. I actually thought he wanted the jury to know that she has been playing the game from the very beginning and was capable of manipulation and deception.
> 
> I thought all 3 did a great job with their speeches and would have been happy if any of them won.


Ummm, if that's the case, why didn't he vote for her??

And his tone was way too angry to be just trying to inform the jury.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

If you read some of the EW interviews, they said the Jury applauded Penner after his questioning which was cut out ...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

This may have been posted and I missed it, but

Lisa to co-host Probst's talk show


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

laria said:


> Malcolm says in his EW interview that Pete, Carter, and Penner decided before the reunion show that they were going to mess with Jeff and not raise their hands if he asked them if Malcolm wins.
> 
> No one, except maybe Denise, thinks that Denise would have won if Malcolm had been in the final 3.


If you haven't read this interview, I really recommend it. Lots of good information.

They say a Penner interview is coming soon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> This may have been posted and I missed it, but
> 
> Lisa to co-host Probst's talk show


Nice way to use Survivor to resurrect your career


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Nice way to use Survivor to resurrect your career


Nice way for Probst to try to save his struggling show.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> This may have been posted and I missed it, but
> 
> Lisa to co-host Probst's talk show





Steveknj said:


> Nice way to use Survivor to resurrect your career





JFriday said:


> Nice way for Probst to try to save his struggling show.


I was gonna say... this is a GOOD move for Lisa?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> I was gonna say... this is a GOOD move for Lisa?


What else has she done lately (besides Survivor)? 

Survivor may just have re-launched her career.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

She was already on an earlier episode of his show.. I have it tivoed but have not managed to watch it yet


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

mattack said:


> She was already on an earlier episode of his show.. I have it tivoed but have not managed to watch it yet


That episode is also featured at the link above.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mattack said:


> She was already on an earlier episode of his show.. I have it tivoed but have not managed to watch it yet


It's nothing special. Just like any other 'celebrity' appearance on some random talk show, so that doesn't count.


----------

